# Mast Cell Tumor



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know specifics, but the best thing is to get it checked out by a vet. Our Honey has had lots of bumps. Most are insignificant, but two have been mast cell tumors which were safely removed because we caught them while they were still small and managed to get clean margins. So, from my experience, the best thing is to just get all bumps checked at the vet. Our vet has all of Honey's bumps mapped out a paper.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ivan*

Please let us know how Ivan did at the vet.
You're in my prayers!


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope it turned out to be a Histiocytoma, but if it is a mast cell and they confirmed with a fine needle aspirated I hope they gave him an injection of Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) if not I would make sure to get a dose in him. Best of luck!


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ivan is out of surgery. It went well.

Now the wait for biopsy results. . .  So hoping it was a histio. Otherwise the location makes me worry about what would have to come next because of the difficulty in getting good margins.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Praying for Ivan's quick recovery and for good news!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad the surgery went well and I am praying for you and Ivan.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

My Daphne had what we suspected was a mast cell tumor inside her ear flap. We just went ahead and had it removed. She was about 9 at the time. We decided not to have it tested, as she had survived breast cancer about two years prior. She healed up just fine. She had a kink in her ear flap for a few months. 

I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ivan*

So glad Ivan is out of surgery and praying it is fine.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ivan's in the clear - it was a Histio.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

